# SPIRIT Halloween Search --- enter your ideas for cash + commercialization



## lorelie (Oct 29, 2008)

*SPIRIT Halloween*, the nation’s biggest Halloween costume and supplies retailer, has partnered with Edison Nation to *discover the best Halloween creations for 2009.* EdisonNation.com (an invention/idea website) is hosting the search and will present the top ideas to Spirit Halloween after the search closes. Their *deadline to submit: November 11th*.

*If your idea is selected, you will receive a $2500 advance *and annual payments based on the product’s successful launch through Spirit Halloween. 
I guess the bottom line is that since most people are already busy inventing the next-best Halloween costumes and gadgets, why not get paid for it? 

Thought other Halloween-fanatics might be interested... happy haunting!


*
OFFICIAL SEARCH DETAILS (FROM EDISONNATION.COM)*
Challenge: Trick or Treat! Submit your ideas for Halloween products including costume and décor.

Details: Every year Halloween enthusiasts’ blood starts pumping and their creative juices begin flowing to create fabulous one-of-a-kind Halloween costumes and décor. Often times, their intent is to scare the bejesus out of their neighbors. Others like to get the biggest laugh at a buddy’s Halloween party. Sometimes even the point is to create the cutest child on the block to capture that once-in-a-lifetime photo. Sound familiar? If so, Spirit Halloween wants the best of your creations for next year’s shelves in over 600 seasonal stores across the nation.

This year, Spirit celebrates its 25th anniversary. Their specialty retail stores are the most comprehensive one-stop destinations for everything shoppers can imagine for Halloween. Through the vast merchandise assortment and memorable visual presentation, Spirit stores provide a truly impressive, unique and unforgettable shopping experience. Spirit prides itself on its movie-like quality and attention to detail. Their stores are for the Halloween diehard.

For this search, we want any and every Halloween related product idea. Costumes, décor (indoor & outdoor), animatronics, effects…or anything you might find at a Spirit Halloween store. Just make sure that it is unique and protectable…make it scary….make it funny…make it trendy and hip…(Come on, I know you are itching to spoof this election year’s politicians). Product ideas can be for all ages and for either gender.

For more information on Spirit Halloween, visit their website at Halloween Costumes - Childrens & Adult Halloween costume ideas available online on SpiritHalloween.

If your idea is selected, you will receive annual payments based on commercialization as well as a $2,500 advance. There is no limit to the number of ideas that may be selected for each search.

The deadline for this search is Tuesday, November 11th, 2008.​


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds like a good idea


----------

